
Western philosophy is racist - aryehof
https://aeon.co/essays/why-the-western-philosophical-canon-is-xenophobic-and-racist
======
pluto9
I like how the author manages to slip in a completely irrelevant snide remark
about "white males".

These sorts of essays would be easier to take seriously if their authors
weren't always such stereotypical ideological puppets.

------
PopsiclePete
Do Chinese and African philosophers take into account Western thought? And if
they don't, is that still ok, or are they racist as well?

~~~
woodandsteel
It is only in the West that the idea developed that there is objective truth
and moral value that can be determined by natural reason available to all
people in all cultures. The other civilizations held that truth and morality
were confined to their own religion and own ethnic groups. The very idea of
saying some set of ideas is bad because it is racist is a modern Western
invention.

------
icodestuff
I think this would be more accurately titled "Kant was racist, and so are
several other modern philosophers and their readers" but that wouldn't be as
good clickbait. The whole first quarter or so of the article is about the pre-
Kantian western traditions of acknowledging and responding to non-western
philosophy.

------
koenigdavidmj
We think Africa was excluded from Western thought because Augustine gets
painted to look like an Italian. Who's Augustine? Oh yeah, just one of the
most influential patristics of all time, revered in the entire western church,
both Roman and Protestant.

~~~
Amezarak
That was a really bizarre statement anyway - north Africans are often very
light in skin tone. The author appears to equate "African" with "black", which
isn't at all the case. It's a big continent with a ton of diversity and always
has been. For example, look up images of the Berber ethnic group.

When the author is getting basic claims wrong and accusing people of racism
based on things he clearly has no idea about, it's hard to take the rest of
his argument seriously.

------
musashizak
Indiano philosophy have influenced indirectly greek philosoohy. Pitagora has
ben in India. Vegetarianism and trasmigration waa influenced from India
philosophy.

------
infiniteseeker
Im not white but i can tell you that these articles are racist. Not western
philosophy or whites etc...

------
Spivak
I haven't done a proper criticism in a while but I actually like this piece so
the only right thing to in order to show it respect is tear into it. Addressed
to the author.

> But how else can we explain the fact...

This doesn't really follow. If you're making this your thesis you should at
least phrase it in a way that conveys that this is the statement the article
is attempting to show. Otherwise it looks like you're assuming the conclusion
-- or worse asking the reader to make such a huge leap.

> Western philosophy used to be more open-minded and cosmopolitan ...

> As Park convincingly argues

That's not really up to you, the author, to decide.

> defenders of the philosophy of Immanuel Kant (1724-1804) consciously rewrote
> ...

This is an even greater charge than the title. It deserves its own article or
at least a small inline summary. A story about philosophical corruption that
runs so deep they were purposely rewriting history isn't something you just
mention. I want to read that article more than this one.

> So the exclusion of non-European philosophy from the canon was a decision
> ...

> On the other hand, European intellectuals increasingly accepted and
> systematised ...

Show me. I'm genuinely interested.

> Kant himself was notoriously racist. He treated race as a scientific
> category

Certainly by today's standards but it's weird to hang a person by adhering to
the scientific consensus at the time. The man lived in the 1700s and race was
still considered biological through the 1930s.

> If this is a coincidence, it is a stunning one.

You're supposed to be connecting the dots with evidence, not showing the dots
and insinuating the evidence. Even if it's 'obvious' show me excerpts of
philosophers that were influenced by Kant parroting his beliefs -- if it's so
pervasive it can't be hard. Extra super bonus points for putting together a
graph of influence.

Also, why did Kant start thinking this way? It's not like he was born racist.
You don't really touch on the other half of the timeline.

> This is the position defended by D Kyle Peone

It doesn't bolster your argument that you found some nobody to argue for a
position poorly -- even if it's a rhetorical device. You can cut this and go
straight to Heidegger with no loss of strength.

> When the Indian philosopher Surendra Nath

This really just weakens your argument by giving an easy foothold to push back
on. Yes, people frequently hide behind jokes like this but it's because the
trick works. You will waste time arguing to a wall unless you have concrete
evidence on his intent. The best you can say is that he was rude.

> The case of Eugene Sun Park illustrates how Moore’s intellectual descendants
> are equally narrow-minded

This is a single example of a single person and you, the author, are asking us
to generalize to a huge population of philosophers. If you want to make
statements about an entire population then you need data.

> Some philosophers will grant

Who? Examples!

> To anyone who asserts that there is no philosophy outside

This is a very long paragraph that could be summed up by "Non-Western
philosophy does have valuable insights but nobody is looking." Name dropping
like this is really condescending for what could have been a really positive
paragraph showing how different cultures approach the same problems.

